# Biken in Friesland



## Radonfan (7. April 2012)

Moinmoin kennt jemand noch gute Wäldchen in Ostfriesland die man befahren könnte? Wir Flachländer haben leider keine große Auswahl aber vielleicht ist ja jemand hier der sich auskennt und ein paar geheime Trails kennt.


----------



## dripdrop (11. April 2012)

Ostfriesland und Friesland ist aber schon ein bisschen auseinander 
Was die Region Zetel, Varel angeht kenn ich die eine oder andere schöne Strecke kann aber bestimmt noch was dazulernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoMeMedia (3. Mai 2012)

dripdrop schrieb:


> Ostfriesland und Friesland ist aber schon ein bisschen auseinander
> Was die Region Zetel, Varel angeht kenn ich die eine oder andere schöne Strecke kann aber bestimmt noch was dazulernen



Ich bin seit kurzem auch wieder im Besitz eines vernünftigen MTB's und komme aus dem Wangerland, Varel/Zetel ist da ja quasi um die Ecke, also würde mich brennend interessieren welche Trails da interessant sind


----------



## Krid3001 (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

keiner ne Idee wo man in der Ecke noch fahren kann oder mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen ?

Krid


----------



## TechoLogic (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss den Thread mal ausgraben, da ich nun nach 6 Jahren ohne anständiges Bike wieder anfangen möchte und erst seit ein paar Jahren hier im Ostfriesland lebe (Aurich) suche ich natürlich auch entsprechende Ecken wo man fahren kann, am besten mit gleichgesinnenten.


----------



## Krid3001 (5. Januar 2013)

Moin,

in der Auricher Gegend bin ich noch nicht gefahren, im Wittmunder Wald gibt's den Hexentanzplatz wo man mal ein wenig crossen kann ansonsten hauptsächlich Waldautobahn. Im Esenser Wald gibt's auch die ein oder andere Stelle die Spaß macht. Aber insgesamt alles unspektakulär. Hier oben ist es halt recht eintönig weil die Wälder alle recht klein sind. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## See-R (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin!
Ich komme aus WHV und suche Trails und auch paar Leute aus der Umgebung, die Lust haben zu biken!
Habe auch hierzu ein neues Thema eröffnet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614613

Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Soll zwar regnen, aber naja  wayn, wer hat Lust und Zeit??

LG Richard


----------



## Sebo3005 (6. Juni 2013)

Moin
ich bin seit kurzen auch am Biken und suche noch nach Mitfahrer und strecken in Friesland.
Gruß Sebo


----------



## dripdrop (7. Juni 2013)

Wo genau kommst du her ?


----------



## See-R (7. Juni 2013)

wenn ihr da paar Trails hab, dann sagt Bescheid, ich komme rum


----------



## Sebo3005 (11. Juni 2013)

ich komm aus der Umgebung von Varel  ja also ein paar coole Trials hab ich schon gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (11. Juni 2013)

Sebo3005 schrieb:


> ich komm aus der Umgebung von Varel  ja also ein paar coole Trials hab ich schon gefunden




ja mensch, dann komme ich mal nächsten monat mal rum =)

was fährste denn für ein Bike?? =)


----------



## Sebo3005 (11. Juni 2013)

Das klingt doch mal cool sag mir einfach früh genug Bescheid dann kann man da bestimmt was organisieren  Bulls Copperhead 2


----------



## rolf161277 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich komme aus der Nähe von Thüle. Das ist im Landkreis Cloppenburg. Dort gibt es die Thülsfelder Talsperre. Dort ist es super möglich MTB zu fahren. Sicher keine Berge, aber dafür viel Waldautobahn und Single Trails. Ist ca. 60 Km von Aurich weg. MfG... Rolf


----------



## American Eagle (28. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-varel.de/ 

MTB Treff Varel Jadebusen !

Alles weitere auf der Hompage / Facebook


----------

